# boost controller



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys i want to get an electronic boost controller and i was wondering, since you can set the boost to what you want, do i have to change the boost guage or can i just leave it. im only planning about 8 psi for now until i get an intercooler and turbo upgrade.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

hondakillerZX said:


> hey guys i want to get an electronic boost controller and i was wondering, since you can set the boost to what you want, do i have to change the boost guage or can i just leave it. im only planning about 8 psi for now until i get an intercooler and turbo upgrade.


It's always good to get a new boost gauge. After 15 - 20 years, I imagine it's a little off.

You will be blind after 6.5 PSI. If you have a wastegate issue or overboost accidently(press the wrong buttons on your controller, etc.) it could cause a problem. You could be boosting 15PSI and overheat your turbo and possibly worse without knowing, but I hear that rarely happens. 

Get a Pressure Relief Valve if you want insurance. (Greddy's POV is good but pricey) Other homemade ones available are good, just depends on what you want in ur Z.

I have mine(POV) set to 10PSI and toggle between 4 - 6 - 8PSI and once in a blue moon 10. But when I'm at 8 - 10 I wanna see it, not hope I'm there.

Cool sound when it goes off too.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

ddigital99 said:


> It's always good to get a new boost gauge. After 15 - 20 years, I imagine it's a little off.
> 
> You will be blind after 6.5 PSI. If you have a wastegate issue or overboost accidently(press the wrong buttons on your controller, etc.) it could cause a problem. You could be boosting 15PSI and overheat your turbo and possibly worse without knowing, but I hear that rarely happens.
> 
> ...


BTW, you might have to plug your factory POV unless you want to get an adjustable one like the Greddy POV.

Here's some good reading.

http://z31.com/tfaq/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd forget about a POV and do a BOV setup instead. A POV will cause you to run mega rich when it starts dumping, a properly recirculated BOV won't do that. The methodology of a POV is ambiguous at best, if you're paying attention to your boost guage there is no danger of overboost even if the BC takes a complete dump.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

this probably is right in front of my nose and I don't see it, but were is the stock pov anyway. i am going to get the bov anyway I'm just curious as to where it is. i think im going to do the blow off valve first. is this a good idea.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> this probably is right in front of my nose and I don't see it, but were is the stock pov anyway. i am going to get the bov anyway I'm just curious as to where it is. i think im going to do the blow off valve first. is this a good idea.


The POV is on the front passenger side of the upper intake manifold. You can't miss it, it looks kinda weird sticking out there.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that thing sticking out under the name plate on the passenger side. so when i get a bov i have to plug that ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> that thing sticking out under the name plate on the passenger side. so when i get a bov i have to plug that ?


Or shim it, one or the other. No point in having it, really. It opened at slightly over 9 psi on my car. If you notice, no other turbo car since has had a POV, so what is the point......


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the bov does the same "emergency relief" stuff as the pov right?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> the bov does the same "emergency relief" stuff as the pov right?


A BOV prevents turbo damage during the time the throttle is closed when you shift a manual car. They're also on automatic cars, primarily for when you let off the throttle after full boost, coasting down to a stoplight or whatever. Prevents pressurized air from backing up into the turbine chamber and stalling out the turbo, which if it occurs at a high enough turbine speed can have catastrophic results. 
It does not prevent turbine over-spool, or over-speed turbine failure, that is the wastegates job. The POV was in place at that time to prevent engine damage in the case of accidental overboost, but however that was considered to be unecessary in most later vehicles. Most vehicles built after 1985 don't even have one. It was mostly a racing application used to limit power output, F1 cars use a similar device to prevent power advantages of one car over another.


----------

